# Checking for mouse nests etc in Honda HS828 (tracked) ?



## CarlNH (Aug 22, 2015)

I am prepping for the winter, and would like to know if there are particular places I should check for mouse nests in a Honda HS828 that I got used. It is the tracked version, and the model year I think is 1993.

Also welcome any other notes for prepping this for the winter. (I have the manual and will follow any recommendations there of course)


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*828 mouse nest?*

Check in the air cleaner. Snowblowers do not have air filters. An easy spot for a nest.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

1)Right below the fuel tank. 
2) Right where the ignition coil, take off the flywheel/fan cover as there is a huge cavity in that area.


----------



## JimmyD (Nov 20, 2016)

If your blower has electric start/12V battery, check under the battery box!


----------



## CarlNH (Aug 22, 2015)

OP UPDATE:

Big mess under the heat shield and air intake cover. The air intake (on the right underneath) makes a convenient passage for the little critters to get in. 

After dismantling the heat shield / air intake assembly and cleaning everything out, I fashioned a screen from some hardware cloth, to fit flat on top of the heat shield covering the inside of the air intake passage, and which the cover presses down to hold firmly in place.

Hopefully that stops them for getting in there.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

I actually found nests when I removed the access panel on the bottom of my hs55

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------

